# Harvest every 2 weeks



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

I want two rooms each 4widex5tallx3.5deep... to harvest 3 plants every two weeks.. 12 plants in flower... mothers, cloner and three plants in veg... 

Is this enough room.... for 400w hps...... mrwakenbake and me seem to think it can be done... anyone else?? 
Im thinking of using a SOG type method.. but using some training as well..... I would do SCROG except i will have plants at 4 different stages of flower.. so it doesnt really work out.. 

Any suggestions????


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2007)

You'll need an 800W light for that area. 50W of HID per sq.ft. is a good guide. your area will need 700W.

Also it would be much easier to do a harvest every 4 weeks just larger IMHO. 
8 weeks for flower...so keep each box running with a harvest every month. O'wise it would get crowded and hard to manage IMHO.

every two weeks is hauling. but you would not be harvestin perpetually with that amount of room. where every month you would be.

do two rooms. and 1 veg box. bonzai your donors and room for your clones to root. don't need much space for that. Flos would work fine. but do 800W system in each flower room. get 2X the yeild from 2-3 donors. Also you would not be excessiveley taking cuttings from your plant. 1 month would give it time to heal from a cutting session. So you have one room in flower, another ready to harvest at the same time a group of cuttings is ready to be placed in and then your donor is ready for it's next cutting session.

Also for one room you could turn it into a breeding flower area so that it is seperate from the other room and won't pollenate the crop of sens. you can have you males in there too.

A prefect lab IMHO would have 3 rooms decent size. 1. seed/veg/clones for male and female plants under a 1K MH and flos for clones. 2. female flower room. both HPS and MH (2 600W) 3. male flower room. both MH and HPS (cover the spectrum) For total selection processes.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

I just dont have the room to make three rooms tho mutt... do you think i could crop six plants every month.. and then i would only be changing out one six plant system every month.... 

Even with mylar.. you dont think a 400w will be effiective enough.. i have another 150w hps.. so i could get it up to 550w.... however.. i am also trying to conserve hydro... so i wanted to really just run the 400w mh in the veg room.. 400w hps in the flower room.. 















			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> You'll need an 800W light for that area. 50W of HID per sq.ft. is a good guide. your area will need 700W.
> 
> Also it would be much easier to do a harvest every 4 weeks just larger IMHO.
> 8 weeks for flower...so keep each box running with a harvest every month. O'wise it would get crowded and hard to manage IMHO.
> ...


----------



## Mutt (Jun 13, 2007)

I think that area would be better off with both your systems and doing the second room for veg. smaller. make the flower room bigger. you could go down to 40W per sq. but really 50W is the general rule. You could get away with 4'X5' with an 800W (2 400W) lights more even canopy. 
Veg. only needs florous anyway. I have ket 3 donors and cloning in a 1.5'X1.5'x1.5' box easily using (4) 50W spiral daylight flos and a couple of cpu fans. Very little heat.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

So you are saying the best route is put the 400w mh and 400w hps in the flowering room... keep the floro and a few CFL  for the vegging room??
What types of appliances use 800w per hour for 12 hrs a day???


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 13, 2007)

I personally wouldn't do that.. your rooms are small enough that the 400 is going to be fine. I would suggest just lowering your plant numbers. keeping your light low should help with the penetration. 

Rotating your plants every few days should help too.you don't need 800w for that small of an area.. Yeah it would be optimal, but you don't have to have it. a 400 or 600 would be fine in that area.

Also IMO MH lights are about useless now with all the new enhanced spectrum HPS bulbs out.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree that MH isnt the best light.. but i already have the ballast and light here.. so i figured i should use it... im going to do the original 4 wide X 3.5 deep... mylar the walls.. make good ventalation..and try the 400w hps on 12 plants.. but imma take mutts advice and make it harvest every four weeks... moving the plants around shouldnt be too hard either..  what are these weird horolux lights i keep seeing.. like really big CFL or something???


----------

